# Cheapest acceptable grinder for Olympia Cremina 67



## BigBadWolf (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi guys!

I was showing a friend videos of the HG1 grinder, and when they started brewing, he pointed at the machine and said - "Hey, I got one of those in my basement, it's been collecting dust, nobody uses it." the machine in the Video was a La Pavoni, but when I saw the machine, it was a Olympia Cremina, old model but amazing and without any corrosion whatsoever.

This made me particularly mad, because he is drinking coffee from a 80pound automatic that tastes like soup.

Well, I told him I'd get the Olympia running and clean, but now he needs a grinder.

And since I can't expect the 3000pound Olympia to run with the same grinder as my battered Pavoni, I'm asking you guys for advice.

What's the cheapest grinder that still works for the Olympia? He definitely won't buy a Robur or Super Jolly, that's too much money for coffee, in his opinion.

Thanks guys!

Oh, and, while I'm already here;

Does anybody know of a way to install a manometer on the old Olympia models?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You are joking right? He has a 2k lever and won't get a decent grinder, give him your Pavoni and take that beauty from him he doesn't deserve it anyway


----------



## BigBadWolf (Sep 28, 2014)

I considered it, but that would be grand theft lever, I guess.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Why dont you offer him £500 for it and let him think your doing him a favour. He clearly doesn't value it if its been sat in the basement


----------



## BigBadWolf (Sep 28, 2014)

Well first of all I don't have that much, and I wouldn't be able to afford a decent grinder for it either







But, just out of curiosity, what grinders would do the trick?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It won't be the cheapest but wintoid is using using an HG One and a Cremina - as noted on the Coffee Real thread he started. I'm currently using a mignon with an LI, which is okay and I'm sure I would think was perfectly adequate if I had not drunk espressos from an LI with better grinders.... they reveal flavours in the coffee that the mignon doesn't.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

If you can find one and don't mind hand grinding a Pharos would do the trick.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is the coffee real thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21962-Coffee-Real

and to echo Rob666, I haven't used a Pharos but it generally gets good press.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have a Eureka E65 which is very convenient. However, what comes out of the Pharos is tangibly better, less clumpy and better in the cup to my taste.


----------



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

If the two of you went down to the basement, and only one of you returned carrying the machine, no one would be any the wiser.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what did you plump for?


----------

